# Texting...



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

So. Everyone that knows me and I have worked for knows how much I hate texting. Though it's a part of life it seems.

So last night I sent out, oh I dunno, 80 texts to all my friends, family and former clients, including those that had contacted me for repeated quotes, but never worked for them... And even the lady we stole the book shelf from ( it was out by the street, and grams said we could have it )

A simple MSG, ' Marry Christmas, may the season bring much joy and happiness to your lives'

Landed a job out of it :clap: and that wasn't even my intention!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

So, you were announcing your wedding plans?...:whistling:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Damn whipper snappers and their technology. In my day we used morse code and were PRIVILEGED to have it!!!


So...

Did you lol while saying idk and giving yourself a wtg before asking if she was dtf???


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya, if you wanted to get the attention of a cute little lass....

you actually had to go up to her & talk with her...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Mud Master said:


> Damn whipper snappers and their technology. In my day we used morse code and were PRIVILEGED to have it!!!
> 
> 
> So...
> ...


When they texted back asking 'so, do you want the 
project?' and he texted back with 'OMG totally, I'll 
be there with my BFF tomorrow to do the estimate!'

Ah, yes Griz...I hear wedding bells in the works.


----------



## redeye (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello guys im new to this site and im very excited to get to know yo all


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

redeye said:


> Hello guys im new to this site and im very excited to get to know yo all


Welcome! you do know that the new guy gets the coffee, right? :laughing:


----------



## redeye (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha.. Thanks for the welcoming ;-)


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Was never a big texter until the last big job I started. The GC asked if he could text me? At that time I had no text plan on my phone. He said he texted ALOT so I upped my phone plan. 
I like it now that I do it. Great to shoot ideas and questions to the GC without really bothering anyone. Think of some question about the job at 9 pm? Shoot off a text and forget about untill morning.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> So. Everyone that knows me and I have worked for knows how much I hate texting. Though it's a part of life it seems.
> 
> So last night I sent out, oh I dunno, 80 texts to all my friends, family and former clients, including those that had contacted me for repeated quotes, but never worked for them... And even the lady we stole the book shelf from ( it was out by the street, and grams said we could have it )
> 
> ...


Good job. But I bet some of the people wondered who the text was from.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CJKarl said:


> Was never a big texter until the last big job I started. The GC asked if he could text me? At that time I had no text plan on my phone. He said he texted ALOT so I upped my phone plan.
> I like it now that I do it. Great to shoot ideas and questions to the GC without really bothering anyone. Think of some question about the job at 9 pm? Shoot off a text and forget about untill morning.


Texting can be a lot more convenient than a phone call.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I can't stand texting. So much easier to make a call and say everything and only takes two min. When you text it takes forever and nothing you can do while texting.
I can see you text a phone number or address... Or if you think it's to late to call and you need to leave a message that's a different story. But having a conversation via text it's a waste of time IMO.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

greg24k said:


> I can't stand texting. So much easier to make a call and say everything and only takes two min. When you text it takes forever and nothing you can do while texting.
> I can see you text a phone number or address... Or if you think it's to late to call and you need to leave a message that's a different story. But having a conversation via text it's a waste of time IMO.



Agreed... a quick note, instruction, address..confirmation etc..is good...non invasive and saves the waste of a call for nothing..

but when they start asking questions..and require more detail and are simply looking to converse..it drives me up the wall.

and my girl wonders why i answer....yes....no...then dead air..and most of the time don't even respond..


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I can't stand texting. So much easier to make a call and say everything and only takes two min. When you text it takes forever and nothing you can do while texting.
> I can see you text a phone number or address... Or if you think it's to late to call and you need to leave a message that's a different story. But having a conversation via text it's a waste of time IMO.


Sometimes its easier to call, others texting wins. If my boss is headed towards my job and I need him to pick material up or a tool. Just a simple text takes care of it. Other conversations require a phone call obviously but small stuff a text is easier.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a big texter, but I also value the God given ability to speak. That being said, there are certain thing text messages should not be used for. IMO nothing beats face to face communication, but unfortunately I feel the youth of today will not know how to speak to each because of technology now. It's a catch 22 for sure.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

redeye said:


> Hello guys im new to this site and im very excited to get to know yo all


That's the funniest thing I've read all week.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

cabinetsnj said:


> Texting can be a lot more convenient than a phone call.


I actually hate talking on the phone, especially talking
to someone I'm going to eventually feel like 'won't they
take a breath and for 1 second STFU?', so I can say 
'I gotta go take a.......or something?'.

Unfortunately there's a couple of people like that and
my fingers shake from forcing myself to dial their number.

This all does not apply to my GF of course it wouldn't 
matter if I wanted to talk, or not....if she wants to talk?
I better be ready to listen!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

My wife will text me in the loader.

It's ok to see how I am but it's like reading a book, so I have to tell her just because I'm sitting on my ass my hands are pretty busy.

Them she will get mad at me if I don't reply lmao you can't win.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

redeye said:


> Hello guys im new to this site and im very excited to get to know yo all


Damit man SOT:jester:
That excited stuff has me worried:blink:


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> you can't win.


No you can't, but it is nice to have something round
and smooth to wake up next to...besides a beer bottle.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I've (begrudgingly) accepted the fact that texting is part of our culture. But it can never replace a face to face or phone conversation. Like if I am in an important meeting and I get an important phone call, I can text them a message that says, "I'll call you back shortly." without excusing myself from the room. 

But one thing that I will not tolerate is texting as a means to avoid having a conversation with me or if they are too busy to talk to me. I often say, "Unbusy yourself and give me a call." because you have some people who will avoid talking to you at any cost. They ask questions and keep persisting for an answer via text without realizing how much of the information will get lost in the translation.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> Was never a big texter until the last big job I started. The GC asked if he could text me? At that time I had no text plan on my phone. He said he texted ALOT so I upped my phone plan.
> I like it now that I do it. Great to shoot ideas and questions to the GC without really bothering anyone. Think of some question about the job at 9 pm? Shoot off a text and forget about untill morning.





greg24k said:


> I can't stand texting. So much easier to make a call and say everything and only takes two min. When you text it takes forever and nothing you can do while texting.
> I can see you text a phone number or address... Or if you think it's to late to call and you need to leave a message that's a different story. But having a conversation via text it's a waste of time IMO.


Texting can have its place. It certainly isn't for discussing details of the job. But it is certainly convenient for saying you are on your way or asking a simple non time urgent question.

Sometimes in bad reception areas it is the only way to communicate. When the system catches your phone in range it can deliver the message. Unlike a conversation which needs a decent signal to maintain communication.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Ahh kids an cell phones these days...

The reason why I have to pay $100 month for 1GB data because of these idots streaming videos and doing computer stuff on a 3 inch screen hogging up the bandwidth.

Who the hell wants to do computing and watch movies on a 3+ inch screen? Not me. I save the computing for a computer when i get home.

I use my "smart" phone for the GPS and occasional website searches for materials, my bank, and email.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Sometimes in bad reception areas it is the only way to communicate. When the system catches your phone in range it can deliver the message. Unlike a conversation which needs a decent signal to maintain communication.


Built a hunting camp a couple of years ago that was so far out that even texting wouldn't work until we had a ridge beam up to perch on while doing so. :laughing:

I do reluctantly agree, though; texting has its place if you have a phone suitable for it. It's way too easy to burn up 2-3-4 minutes just with hi-howdys before asking a short question that only needs a yes/no response.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's way too easy to burn up 2-3-4 minutes just with hi-howdys before asking a short question that only needs a yes/no response.



Exactly!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Life seamed to move along just fine without being connected 24-7 to someone, somebody, or something,........


Personally,...

I think your asking for an additional amount of stress to your life......you don't realize it's happening,...but it is,,,,,


No time for yourself.....



Think about it.........

Technology is becoming very dangerious ..a lot of people seam to want to stay connected ,...to EVERyOne!........All the time!!!:blink:

Who the hell thought this was a great idea,...:blink:


I find it a form social disconnection and meaningless babble..........


Not A fan,..at all..


B


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Brian,

It has an off button. Use it if you dare.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Life seamed to move along just fine without being connected 24-7 to someone, somebody, or something,........
> 
> 
> Personally,...
> ...



What was that? Wasn't listening.

:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Texting is a form of disconnecting yourself with how to deal with people in the real world........


Cyber this,,...
'

Cyber that,....



I live on mother earth and I like to hear what someone has to say.....


I know all about texting...and I dispise what it's done to our culture, socially......


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Actually B, that's one of the things I like about texting, the disconnect. On the phone if you ask something simple it may get out of control with different tangents here and there. With texting it's just to much of a pain to do that, you just get short straight simple answers. When that suffices it's great.

I have a client that I need to deal with email or text. If he gets me on the phone I just know I'll lose an hour of my life. Last time we talked on the phone to discuss various things and I got away with 35 minutes, I was soooo lucky.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

One thing that burns me up about texting is how people give that little "ding-dong" noise on their phone more priority than they give you when you are in their presence talking to them. 

I could be talking with someone and as soon as that "ding-dong" noise hits their phone, they immediately grab their phone and ignore me to look at the text...as they say, "Uh-huh..yeah... go-ahead. I'm listening" and then they zone back out on you.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Actually B, that's one of the things I like about texting, the disconnect. On the phone if you ask something simple it may get out of control with different tangents here and there. With texting it's just to much of a pain to do that, you just get short straight simple answers. When that suffices it's great.
> 
> I have a client that I need to deal with email or text. If he gets me on the phone I just know I'll lose an hour of my life. Last time we talked on the phone to discuss various things and I got away with 35 minutes, I was soooo lucky.


Sorry, I try to be quick about it, but you are so damn enjoyable to talk with!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Didn't seem that way on your first 10 minute visit to the shop....:w00t:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

tedanderson said:


> One thing that burns me up about texting is how people give that little "ding-dong" noise on their phone more priority than they give you when you are in their presence talking to them.
> 
> I could be talking with someone and as soon as that "ding-dong" noise hits their phone, they immediately grab their phone and ignore me to look at the text...as they say, "Uh-huh..yeah... go-ahead. I'm listening" and then they zone back out on you.


Same thing in the store when you wait in line and finally get to the front, then the phone rings and they get to go in front of you.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use text to keep track of issues that come up suddenly. That way neither side of the conversation can say they didn't hear about it. It's a good record of the job.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I have a client that I need to deal with email or text. If he gets me on the phone I just know I'll lose an hour of my life. Last time we talked on the phone to discuss various things and I got away with 35 minutes, I was soooo lucky.


This is my point exactly.

I drive a lot and I hate blue tooth, open my window one day 
and threw it out on the highway.

What I like about texting is I can be right in the middle of 
something, get a text and NOT have to look at it immediately.
If I'm getting a phone call, I have to look at my phone right
then, because I always thought not taking a call when/if
available was rude.

If something merits a phone call, I'll get a text 'call me', so I
can do it in a few minutes when I have a chance.

I also agree that looking at a text while talking to someone is 
rude and I never do that, until there's a break in the conversation.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahhh,

It's just the way I feel about it...

Nothing personal...



B,


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Zewlander said:


> No you can't, but it is nice to have something round
> and smooth to wake up next to...besides a beer bottle.


So you saying you got an Ernie opposed to a Bert


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's way too easy to burn up 2-3-4 minutes just with hi-howdys before asking a short question that only needs a yes/no response.


True, but the "hi-howdys" are very important. They help establish trust and confidence in the people that you do business with.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> True, but the "hi-howdys" are very important. They help establish trust and confidence in the people that you do business with.


Not speaking for anyone else here.

But, I myself was referring to friends and/or people that you
deal with on a regular basis, when very little information needs
to be given/received.

If one of my customers wants to chat, I'm all ears.

The company I do work for, I deal direct with the owner, we 
don't want to talk during the day, unless face to face.

When we do, we're both usually busting up, but! only for
a few minutes.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Well gotta travel guys, would be interested to know how
the mad science experiment goes.

Text me with the results.

Better yet email me and when I check in the morning and 
it's not there, I'll know it worked.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Zewlander said:


> Oh, don't sell yourself short DWB...you can be a geek too.


Geeks dont surf..


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

As far as emailing or texting clients, I just get a feel for how they are. It doesn't take long to find out if they're texters and if they are, I have no prob w/ sending texts. As emails go, I always email my quotes and make sure I ask how it looks in the email so I have proof. Then I have them sign off on the quote, pay up and then I'll go to work.

As far as the tracking thing goes, I don't know how it works but it doesn't surprise me at all. I'll email someone about something, then the next day it's an ad here on the side of this website; that's no coincidence, it happens way too much. The even creepier one is I'll do a google search w/ my cell phone, then when I go to my computer it has the same search stored. IMO, that's waaaaaaay overstepping the boundries of privacy. Unfortunately, what do ya do ?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Zewlander said:


> Oh, don't sell yourself short DWB...you can be a geek too.


YES:clap: I want to learn to use a software, cause the last deck I did we had to drive to the other side of the island to get 3 plastic baords:no: because of a bad take off.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I on the other hand have no geek in me:no:


I'm very glad to hear that, Randy. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> YES:clap: I want to learn to use a software, cause the last deck I did we had to drive to the other side of the island to get 3 plastic baords:no: because of a bad take off.


That sounds terrible.. Driving across Hawaii.. Just terrible. Poor guy..

:scooter:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> YES:clap: I want to learn to use a software, cause the last deck I did we had to drive to the other side of the island to get 3 plastic baords:no: because of a bad take off.


We're in the same boat. I tried cabinet design software years ago and failed miserably. I could do some 3d pics that looked like something my 5 year old did, but that's about it. I still pencil all my designs w/ a ruler and graph paper :laughing:

Honestly thinking of finding a college coarse about it and trying that. I'll easily kill 2 days drawing up a kitchen only to get shot down on the bid :sad:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That sounds terrible.. Driving across Hawaii.. Just terrible. Poor guy..
> 
> :scooter:


If I get there when they open there is a line at 7:00am by the time I'm loaded it's a hour and half later:blink: And the traffic here:no: It's not nice at all!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Get yourself a boat with racks:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

angus242 said:


> This is my guess how it works:
> 
> You are both reading a message that is stored on a central server. The recipient does not get the actual message in their inbox but rather a link to where the message is. That's how it's tracked.
> 
> Otherwise, I cannot see how this site can track the status of a message in my private mailbox. Can't happen.


It can run a script on your computer and notify the sender. It would be tougher on my system with NoScript and ZoneAlarm looking at everything.

But the server link would easily work.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

mattsk8 said:


> We're in the same boat. I tried cabinet design software years ago and failed miserably. I could do some 3d pics that looked like something my 5 year old did, but that's about it. I still pencil all my designs w/ a ruler and graph paper :laughing:
> 
> Honestly thinking of finding a college coarse about it and trying that. I'll easily kill 2 days drawing up a kitchen only to get shot down on the bid :sad:


You should take a course on design software. You will really benefit from learning how to do it.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

mattsk8 said:


> We're in the same boat. I tried cabinet design software years ago and failed miserably. I could do some 3d pics that looked like something my 5 year old did, but that's about it. I still pencil all my designs w/ a ruler and graph paper :laughing:
> 
> Honestly thinking of finding a college coarse about it and trying that. I'll easily kill 2 days drawing up a kitchen only to get shot down on the bid :sad:


MS Visio Mongo, easiest thing to learn and use next
to a toilet plunger.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Get yourself a boat with racks:blink:


Like those canoe looking things with the pontoons
on the side....I think you're on to something.


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm very glad to hear that, Randy. :laughing:


I'm a 'Geek o phobe' too, but I'm not a hater.

I just don't swing that way.

Different strokes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> It can run a script on your computer and notify the sender. It would be tougher on my system with NoScript and ZoneAlarm looking at everything.


What if you're using a local client like Outlook? A script shouldn't be allowed to run without user input first.

I've sold my soul to online clients but before I did, I used to use Pocomail. It specifically won't run any script without the user accepting first.

Still waiting for Tin to release the results.....:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Still waiting for Tin to release the results.....:whistling


I received the email and read it; waiting to hear if he was notified of that.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I on the other hand have no geek in me:no:


Maybe it's just a small geek and you can't feel it?


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Maybe it's just a small geek and you can't feel it?


That's really disgusting!

I guess that's why I liked it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ohhh boy,,,,youz guys are on a roll:jester:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tin, It says you haven't opened it yet


----------



## Zewlander (Dec 18, 2012)

Uh Oh, DWB's on the job site.

Tin started it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sneaky Tins..


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I use text pretty regularly and have quite a few clients who I will text. I find it is less invasive to send certain people text and they can just get back to me when they get a chance. If its not something I need to know or discuss now, a text works good for me and I don't have to spend 10 minutes talking on the phone while I am trying to work.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

A family that texts together stays together


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

For those of you concerned with using texts for future proof, you can get a text backup app which sends all texts to your email so can save and archive them.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Tin, It says you haven't opened it yet


Well I did, and it said:



> Tin,
> 
> 
> 
> This may not tell where you forwarded this to, but it may tell me if you forwarded it.


To be fair, it wanted me to access a website and download one or more images for the complete message, and I don't do that. Most probably don't have that disabled in their email client, and the site visit would be the trigger for your notification.

Just to prove it, I'll do that now. See if you then get a notification.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok Tin, I have your notification on my PC


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would post it but I'm afraid of giving up any thing that might be private


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I think the point, and the mechanism, has been proven. Crusty curmudgeons like me, who use email in text-only form and without accessing websites for superfluous extras, are not susceptible to that kind of tracking. 

No doubt if I forwarded that message unmodified to a non-curmudgeon, you would get a report when he viewed the email. So it's not foolproof by any means. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, I think the point, and the mechanism, has been proven. Crusty curmudgeons like me, who use email in text-only form and without accessing websites for superfluous extras, are not susceptible to that kind of tracking.
> 
> No doubt if I forwarded that message unmodified to a non-curmudgeon, you would get a report when he viewed the email. So it's not foolproof by any means. :thumbsup:


I think the key word here from your post is unmodified :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

My daughters best friend was texting while driving she's alive but just think if she was going the other way

No texting while driving guys most people can't drive to begin with my h less both at the same time


----------



## LanceV (Dec 27, 2012)

It's amazing what a huge effect a little friendliness can have. Sometimes our industry has a negative stigma too it, kinda like the "used car dealer" persona where people think we are taking them for a ride because they don't know what they are talking about; but when you show you are a friendly likeable person they trust you and they spend!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Today with smart phones and all the other gadgets of communication out there we lose touch with reality.

I remember in my younger days 80's and even early 90's when games and and internet started to surface it was new and interesting... But I was still managing to be without it and still spent a lot of time interacting with friends and people face to face, or doing business face to face with another contractor or a customer.
Thank God 85% of contractors I have don't use text'ing to communicate. We call each other to discuss things. 

People are going nuts today with this Smart Phone dilemma... No matter where you're, driving, eating, being in a store, etc look around, people are not aware of what is going on, because the majority has theirs noses glued to the phone... and that is one of the reasons for accidents, muggings,etc because people are not aware of theirs surroundings.

I was watching a show a few days and they said that kids and people today are more lonely and distant from one another in their unplugged lives because of Smart Phones.

This phone dilemma is straining out personal relationships and actual interaction with others. All this is changing how people relate to society, their parents and friends, business partners and clients...Not to mention kids losing social skills, they become depressed,lonely, not to mention the s^*t they do and say to each other on line in blog's, facebook,etc then some go off the deep end because of that.

I remember when growing up, you say what you mean and you do what needs to be done right there and then. You disrespect someone, you get a beating... Period and in most cases you become friends.
Today kids do this crap online, 100 of people see it, and the only way they know how to deal with it, is go out and commit suicide or worst, whack out half the neighborhood....

I cut some people out of my life simply because they will not answer the phone, unless communication is in a text mode. 

But the problem is not with text'ing,the problem is people get addicted and lose touch with reality and as we all know it's OK to do something for as long as you know when to stop.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I was until recently in the "no texting" camp.

I was dragged into it kicking and screaming being a product of the 70's.

Now I have changed my tune... I text and I like it many times over phone conversations. As said it's far less intrusive for both parties and all the pitfalls of phone conversations is nullified, it's in black and white.... well kind of.

Now if I could only make my phone have a busy signal when I'm on the line I'd be in hog heaven. I asked the guy that sold the phone to me and he had that "you poor old SOB" look on his face.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

greg24k said:


> Today with smart phones and all the other gadgets of communication out there we lose touch with reality.
> 
> I remember in my younger days 80's and even early 90's when games and and internet started to surface it was new and interesting... But I was still managing to be without it and still spent a lot of time interacting with friends and people face to face, or doing business face to face with another contractor or a customer.
> Thank God 85% of contractors I have don't use text'ing to communicate. We call each other to discuss things.
> ...


It's not the phone that's a problem it's people that are the problem. Self control and restraint.

I was at my sons Christmas pageant this year and 1/4 of the people were focused on smart phones instead of watching the kids. The other 3/4 of the people focused on the activity. Some people get it, some people don't. It's a people problem.

I love my smart phone and texting is a blessing. I'd much rather text my sales rep in one simple sentence than have 1/2 hour conversations while I'm working. I can text an order for delivery in less than 15 seconds. 

Last week a guy texted me detailed photos of a gutted out bathroom and I bid the job without actually driving to see it. I bid it and rouged it in yesterday. If used correctly it's a great tool. 

Like I say it's a people problem. Liquor stores are filled with booze, some can have an occasional drink while others drink themselves to death.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Zewlander said:


> MS Visio Mongo, easiest thing to learn and use next
> to a toilet plunger.



Yeah, I am not that good with technology and I have no problem learning MS Visio Mongo. If I can use it, anyone can.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

greg24k said:


> Today with smart phones and all the other gadgets of communication out there we lose touch with reality.
> 
> I remember in my younger days 80's and even early 90's when games and and internet started to surface it was new and interesting... But I was still managing to be without it and still spent a lot of time interacting with friends and people face to face, or doing business face to face with another contractor or a customer.
> Thank God 85% of contractors I have don't use text'ing to communicate. We call each other to discuss things.
> ...


It's bad enough that I have a computer with internet. If I had a smart phone I would just be a ghost person that people saw but couldn't prove I existed.

I still have a phone-phone. Most I can do with it is get my email, but that isn't easy to do on it. I dread when I am forced to upgrade to something better. Because soon the lowest model will be a smart phone.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Paulie said:


> I was until recently in the "no texting" camp.
> 
> I was dragged into it kicking and screaming being a product of the 70's.
> 
> ...


Just ignore the second inbound call. It will go to voicemail and if they don't leave a message you will have the caller ID on the missed call list and you can call back if you wish. I rarely switch over to another inbound call unless it is important and I was expecting it and the person I am talking to is only a friend and not a client.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Just ignore the second inbound call. It will go to voicemail and if they don't leave a message you will have the caller ID on the missed call list and you can call back if you wish. I rarely switch over to another inbound call unless it is important and I was expecting it and the person I am talking to is only a friend and not a client.


I'm with ya Leo, that's what I do...... but, the phone cuts in and out signaling the incoming call and if it's my better half she'll keep on dialing until she gets me. 

I just kinda cruised the web and a solution I found was to download a mp3 file of a busy tone or message. The reviews sucked tho. Probably won't go for it.

Busy tone.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I'm with ya Leo, that's what I do...... but, the phone cuts in and out signaling the incoming call and if it's my better half she'll keep on dialing until she gets me.
> 
> I just kinda cruised the web and a solution I found was to download a mp3 file of a busy tone or message. The reviews sucked tho. Probably won't go for it.
> 
> Busy tone.


That is good to know.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

overanalyze said:


> For those of you concerned with using texts for future proof, you can get a text backup app which sends all texts to your email so can save and archive them.



Really, I assumed they were always accessible like email. But what do I know, I bang on rocks for a living.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine are automatically archived in cloud storage.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Really, I assumed they were always accessible like email. But what do I know, I bang on rocks for a living.


Nope, not unless you do what Angus does and have it done for you automatically. If a subpoena is involved ,I've read that your provider can get the last week or two of texts, but even they don't hang on to them for long.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Mine are automatically archived in cloud storage.


You mean where the gov has full access to then :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> You mean where the gov has full access to then :whistling


Silly Leo. All text messages are sent wirelessly. The gub has them before you do.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yeppers.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

So what app should I be looking for?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use Google Voice for my business stuff. That app will keep track of all texts and voice messages without you doing anything special.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

angus242 said:


> I use Google Voice for my business stuff. That app will keep track of all texts and voice messages without you doing anything special.


I use it too. 

I love GV.

I just wish I could get a separate ring for GV calls so I know what number is ringing before I pick up and get the " call from (unknown caller), to accept, press 1..."


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You can. Create a new contact. Make the name your business name. Add you GV number as the phone number. Now you can add a unique ring tone for that contact.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

And when people call the GV number from their own number it'll ring via the contact? 

I assume due to the routing of the calls?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

When a person calls my GV number, it just shows my business name. I'm not really concerned who is calling, I know it's for my business so I answer it regardless.

I have not figured out a way to have the person's number who's calling show. 

If you get any spam calls, you can just add them to the GV block list.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting info on data kept by various phone companies. http://m.blogs.computerworld.com/19...+long+are+text+messages+stored%3F&v=133247963


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I am going to start randomly sending the word "bomb" to Leo and see what happens :laughing:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> I am going to start randomly sending the word "bomb" to Leo and see what happens :laughing:


We'll probly see him on episode 2 of this winter's "Person of Interest"


----------

